# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  ATTEN AT860D Hot Air Rework Station - Σταθμός Θερμού αέρα

## mixos

s85-6932p01wl.jpghot-air-rework-station-atten-at860d.jpgDHL-free-shipping-ATTEN-AT860D-800W-150-500-C-hot-air-gun-rework-station-hot-air.jpg4.jpg

ATTEN *AT860D* Hot Air Rework Station με συνολική χρήση λιγότερο από 3-4 ώρες. Σε άριστη λειτουργική κατάσταση, πωλείται λόγω αναβάθμισης.


A high power hot air station ideal for SMD rework and other applications like heat-shrinking. 


High output power 600W
Closed-loop and MCU zero-crossing design for fast heat-up and accurate, stable control
Control knob and dual LED displaysPreset buttons to switch between frequently-used temperatures and air flowsTemperature lock to prevent unauthorized settingConvenient handpiece mounted buttons to adjust temperature and air flowHigh power diaphragm pump with high output pressure - suitable for various nozzlesAutomatic energy-saving standby functionIntelligent cooling system and deferred power-off extends handpiece life 


Σταθμός Θερμού Αέρα ATTEN AT860D - Περιεχόμενα Συσκευασίας:


Βάση Στήριξης
4 Ακροφύσια
Καλώδιο Ρεύματος 

Χαρακτηριστικά:


Voltage: AC (100V/110V/120V||220V/230V/240V) 50/60Hz(Optional)Power consumption: 600W
Temperature range: 150-500°C
display manner: dual LED digital displayAir ow gradesοΌ20ο½99 gradesPump: diaphragm pumpAir ow gradation: 23L/minοΌMAXοΌNoise: <52dB(A) 

Τιμή *165 ευρώ + 5 ευρώ* μεταφορικά ΕΛΤΑ σε όλη την Ελλάδα

PayPal, Τράπεζα ή Αντικαταβολή

----------

